# BHFS Adjusting Sight



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Most do but won't talk about it.


----------



## Mitox (Apr 21, 2019)

It’s just sitting there kinda crazy not to know where it would hit.
If 80 yds is some thing you want a mark for sight in your level to that and then adjust your pins accordingly


----------



## GMtech (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I just got back into archery and 20 years ago shooting BHFS you couldn't use a pin guard or level because you could use it as an aiming device. Wow how things have changed over time.


----------



## CuBob (Sep 17, 2016)

I always set level as my 80. Next pin up was 60, then figured were in the gap was my 70


----------



## Ktmrider.rr (Apr 24, 2020)

GMtech said:


> I have sighted in my 5 pin setup for yardages 20, 30, 40, 50 and 60 yards, does anyone then use the bubble as perhaps for the 80 yard reference point or just stack the pins?
> 
> Thanks, Mike


Depending on the speed of your bow, I got rid of 30 pin and maybe a 80 pin. Not much difference between 20 & 30 for me.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

20-30-40-50-60 for my setup. Yes, people, without comenting use things on their sight for other yardages.


----------



## Ktmrider.rr (Apr 24, 2020)

I was thinking of doing 20 30 40 60 80. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

In a three-day National Outdoor (Field, Hunter, Animal) there are just TWO arrows at 80 yards (and only FOUR at 70 yards). There are a LOT of arrows at 48-50-52-53-55 yards. I think you would miss having a 50 yard pin.


----------

